# Molasses & Treacle - Start or End of the Boil?



## oakburner (28/3/14)

Done heaps of searching on here and www, but still find conflicting ideas on this topic.

Specifically I am brewing welsh and English ales, bitters and dark bitters with only small additions of treacle (200g - 500g per 25L batch).

Anyone with thoughts or experience on flavour differences or other observations for start or end of boil addition of these sugars?

Obviously would make little difference in terms of gravity points.

OB


----------



## oakburner (30/3/14)

Silence is deafening.....
Brewed with treacle @ 10mins ....threw the whirlfloc in at the same time.

Shall see how this tastes as my first use of treacle...


----------



## TidalPete (30/3/14)

Have just gone back to last winter's Smoked Chocolate Treacle Oatmeal Stout recipe.
Recommend that you keep on adding the treacle at 10 minutes. :super:


----------



## oakburner (30/3/14)

Thanks Pete.
Do you reckon that more volatile flavors carry through a late addition?


----------

